# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018



## Ikan (13. März 2018)

Das Eis ist weg und die Fische? Hat jemand schon gefangen?
Ihr wisst ja wie es läuft #h

Wo:
Wann:
Wie:
Wind&Wetter:
Was:

Dickes Petri an alle!


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

am sonntag ging wohl so einiges, 
ich weiss von einem  blizblanken, feisten silberbarren von 77cm der ans band eines guten freundes ging. 
vllt stelle ich noch ein foto ein.


----------



## Ikan (14. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Ja, war ja traumhaftes Wetter am Sonntag. Ich versuche es heute mal...


----------



## Cocu (14. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Ich glaube, ich werd's auch heute mal probieren. 

Ob die Wohlenberger Wiek schon etwas wärmer ist, als die offene Ostsee? Ist dort dann die Gefahr größer, mal wieder nen Silberbarren am Haken zu haben, oder ist die Wassertemperatur gar nicht sooo wichtig ... |kopfkrat

Ich werde berichten ...


----------



## Slotterwobbel (14. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Heute nach 7 Nullnummern mal wieder kontakt gehabt.
 67 cm 2,7 Kg
 gefangen mit Spiro, und Polar Magnus


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

@Slotterwobbe...fettes petri



Das ist die süsse vom sonntag


----------



## Skott (14. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

PETRI Dirk #6,

gibt es ein Foto?


----------



## Cocu (14. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Petri, das sind ja richtige Geschosse, die ihr da erlegt habt!!!

Bei mir hat's heute in der Wohlenberger Wiek nur für eine gerade so eben Maßige gereicht, aber immerhin entschneidert für 2018 ... ich muss definitiv häufiger los ... #q


----------



## Ikan (14. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



Cocu schrieb:


> Petri, das sind ja richtige Geschosse, die ihr da erlegt habt!!!
> 
> Bei mir hat's heute in der Wohlenberger Wiek nur für eine gerade so eben Maßige gereicht, aber immerhin entschneidert für 2018 ... ich muss definitiv häufiger los ... #q





Haha, dann haben wir wohl kurz geschnackt[emoji6]Bei mir kam dann auch noch lütte raus, aber schwimmt natürlich wieder...


----------



## Ikan (14. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Ich habe heute 4 Spots im Klützer Winkel befischt. 2x offene Küste - nüscht. 2 flache Buchten - BÄM! Zwar nur Grönländer, aber immerhin Fisch. Wie es scheint ist das Wasser noch so kalt, das sich die Trutten noch in den (etwas) wärmeren Buchten aufhalten. Wind war schwach aus N und das Wasser war leicht trübe bis undurchsichtig. Beide Fische bissen auf einen pinken homemade Pattegrisen. Mal schauen wie es nach dem kommenden Sturm aussieht...
Tight Lines!


----------



## Cocu (15. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



Ikan schrieb:


> Haha, dann haben wir wohl kurz geschnackt[emoji6]Bei mir kam dann auch noch lütte raus, aber schwimmt natürlich wieder...



Aufm Parkplatz beim Kartoffelanleger, bzw. beim Imbiss? Ja, das war dann wohl ich! #h

Viele Grüße und Petri für den nächsten Ausflug ...


----------



## Waveman (15. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Als ich am Sonntag ans Wasser kam, sah ich nur Eis ... Mußte erst etwas latschen bis sich die geschlossene Eisdecke langsam in Eisschollen  verwandelte... Fische waren da, konnte eine 60iger verhaften, leider ziemlich verpilzt. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Moin #h

Bei schönstem Wetter heute eine geschützte Ecke ohne große Welle gesucht, gefunden und 65cm silber mit Heim genommen#6

Gruß Marcel


----------



## dirk.steffen (22. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Heute endlich mal wieder Zeit gefunden an meine Lieblingsstelle am Wasser zu fahren. Bedingungen waren nicht schlecht: deutlich getrübtes Wasser, leichter Wind aus W-NW (also von links), Regen war schon durch, und Temperaturen deutlich über Null #6
Also die Fusselrute raus und los. Erster Spot nach 10 Minuten eine silberne. Na ja, mit ca. 35 cm etwas klein, also im Wasser abgehakt und durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen. Fängt ja gut an :vik:
Dann Spotwechsel und von dort langsam zum Auto zurückgefischt. Es gab noch einen heftigen Schlag in die Rute, Schnurbruch #q Das wars dann aber auch schon.
Ein schöner entspannter Nachmittag und endlich mal wieder einen Fisch :q


----------



## elbetaler (22. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

#6 Petri Dirk! Alles richtig gemacht. Am Wasser gewesen und was tolles erlebt!
 ......andere mussten arbeiten. :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Moin Dirk, |wavey:

Von mir auch ein Petri zur Mefo. Immerhin nicht Schneidergeblieben. So langsam wird´s. :q

TL  Rolf |wavey:


----------



## Beirun (25. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Moin von der Küste, ich bin gerade eine Woche auf Als in der Region Höruphav, geht die Tage wohl mal los auf Mefos im Flachen. Man sieht schon vereinzelt Seeringelwürmer, allerdings ist noch spiegelglatte See, mal schauen, habe ja Zeit und werde berichten. Jemand Tipps für die Region?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spoeket (1. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese schon ne ganze Weile mit und dachte es ist jetzt mal an der Zeit auch etwas beizutragen. Es lief für mich in diesem Frühjahr zwar extrem bescheiden, aber es war sicherlich auch nicht leicht - auch wenn der ein oder andere schöne Fisch rausgekommen ist!

1. März-WE auf Fehmarn: Wasser um die 2 Grad mit wechselnden Winden, teils heftig aus Ost. Wir waren an der West- und Ostküste unterwegs und hatten 2-3 richtig gute Nachläufer, die leider nicht wollten. Es ist lediglich eine 30er rausgekommen (Spiro/Fliege), die natürlich wieder schwimmt.

2. März-WE auf Rügen: Wir waren eingentlich zum Lachs-Trolling vor Ort, welches wetterbedingt leider ausfallen musste. Alternativ haben wir es dann auf Mefo versucht bei erneut starkem Ostwind und -5 Grad. Die gefrorenen Rutenringe waren dabei schon extrem unangenehm. Waren bei Dranske und Nonnewitz. In Nonnewitz gab es für mich eine 36er auf einen Hansen Stripper...das war es dann auch...

3. Letzte Woche im März auf Als: Ich nehme es vorweg - ich habe eine untermaßige Mefo gehakt und mehr ging nicht. Alles versucht: Spiro/Fliege, Blinker, Wobbler, Blinker/Springer aber nichts. An einem Tag gab es etwas Aktivität im Wasser und ich konnte einen kleinen Grönländer-Schwarm finden, die wollten aber auch nicht. In der ganzen Woche habe ich viele Angler getroffen, niemand hatte Fisch. Lediglich einen Dänen konnte ich beim Drill eines tendenziell kleineren Fisches beobachten...

Das war es bis dahin für mich. Im Mai bin ich ggf. nochmal auf Rügen, evtl. einen Tag auf Mefo...vllt. klappt es ja dann nochmal mit einem maßigen Fisch ;-)

Grüße & Petri!


----------



## dirk.steffen (6. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Kleiner Nachtrag von Donnerstag.
Die Arbeit ging zügig von derHand und so stand ich schon um 11 Uhr im Wasser an meinem Lieblingsstrand :vik:
Die Bedingungen waren sehr gut, leicht angetrübtes Wasser, milde Temperaturen und leicht auflandiger Wind. Ich hatte mir ein Riff ausgesucht, aber da muß man ein Stück laufen |uhoh: Auf dem Weg dahin schon mal 2 Stellen ausprobiert. Und an einer gleich mal 48 cm Silber gelandet #6 Am Riff selbts war dann nix, also wieder langsam zurück. Zwischendurch mal ein Regenschauer, dann wieder Sonne. Das Wasser wurde zunehmend klarer. Also mal einen Köderwechsel auf natürliche Farben. Erster Wurf und Biß  Nach 2 Sprüngen hatte sich die Schöne wieder verabschiedet. Nach weiteren 3 Würfen wieder Biß. Diesmal blieb sie hängen und konnte sicher gelandet werden, 47 cm und schön rund.:vik: War wohl der Fisch, der vorher verloren ging.
Danach mußte ich dann auch los, war aber mehr als zufrieden |uhoh:

Hier ein Bild


----------



## tozi (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Hi,
es gibt keinen generellen Mindest-Abstand. Lediglich in manchen Gebieten gibts es diese.
Download-PDF auf https://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/KueFVO_2017.pdf

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Martyin84 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Heute auch mal im Wasser gewesen,gute Bedingungen,aber sehr klares 5grad kaltes Wasser,kaum Leben im Uferbereich und in 6 stunden null Kontakt gehabt. 
schneiderische Grüße:g


----------



## dirk.steffen (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Ich war gestern (Sonntag) auch wieder los.
Läuft momentan  Erst eine Untermaßige, dann aber doch noch eine 50`iger. Und das Beste, ich hatte den ganzen Strand für mich alleine |uhoh: Kein weiterer Angler in Sicht #d Die waren alle 4-5 km westlich, ohne Fisch :q

Und diese Woche habe ich Urlaub |laola: Da geht noch was :vik:

Ein Foto


----------



## Sepp Meier (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Wir haben vorgestern auch geschneidert, zwei verschiedene Strände, viele weitere Angler, aber wir haben wohl auch den Strand ohne Fisch gewählt...

Aber immerhin ein leichter Sonnenbrand...


----------



## Matthias-HH (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Hallo,

am Sonntag könnte ich auf Fehmarn bei schönstem Wetter eine 56er und eine 62er Mefo fangen :m.

Die größere hatte noch 9! Sandaale im Magen |bigeyes.


Viele Grüße
Matthias |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Dickes Petri!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Ich kann nicht nur Demo und Dorsch, sondern auch Mefo.

Gestern bei Süssau vom Boot in 4 Meter Wassertiefe


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Dickes Petri an die glücklichen Fänger! :m

TL Rolf #h


----------



## mefofänger (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nur Demo und Dorsch, sondern auch Mefo.
> 
> Gestern bei Süssau vom Boot in 4 Meter Wassertiefe


geschleppt???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



mefofänger schrieb:


> geschleppt???



Ja, Angeln kann ich nicht :q:q


----------



## mefofänger (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

werde sa. woll auch mal die 3,8m schlauchboot zu wasser bringen. und dann #:


----------



## Martyin84 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Jo,,viel Erfolg, Boot ist nicht immer eine Fanggarantie#a
,man kommt zwar besser an die Riffe und Kanten ran, aber doch schon sehr windanfällig. Gerade nördliche Winde können bös im Schlauchboot werden. Zurzeit ist Nordostwind,da hab ich bisher kaum Glück gehabt auf Silber,ob vom Boot oder mit Wathose.


----------



## larsens (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

An die erfahrenen Mefoangler unter euch...wir(mein Angelkumpel und ich)wollen am Samstag eine Tagestour zum Mefoangeln an die Ostsee im Bereich von Boltenhagen bis Wustrow starten.Welchen Bereich würdet Ihr bei den momentanen Bedingungen(Wassertemperatur,Wind,Strömung)ansteuern.
Den Bereich Stoltera/Elmenhorst kennen wir.Nur ist da im Moment das Wasser am kältesten und durch den Ostwind diese Woche sicher auch sehr trübe...
Wo würdet Ihr Euer Glück auf Ostseesilber versuchen?
Natürlich gibts auch nen kurzen Bericht ob wir Erfolg hatten
Gruss Lars


----------



## mefofänger (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Jo,,viel Erfolg, Boot ist nicht immer eine Fanggarantie#a
> ,man kommt zwar besser an die Riffe und Kanten ran, aber doch schon sehr windanfällig. Gerade nördliche Winde können bös im Schlauchboot werden. Zurzeit ist Nordostwind,da hab ich bisher kaum Glück gehabt auf Silber,ob vom Boot oder mit Wathose.


das stimmt, wetter sagt jetzt auch eher sonntag los! wie war das: jeder tag ist angeltag, aber nicht jeder tag ist fangtag! vom boot läuft es oft sogar schlechter als vom ufer, kann aber auch andersrum sein! das ist halt angeln!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



larsens schrieb:


> An die erfahrenen Mefoangler unter euch...wir(mein Angelkumpel und ich)wollen am Samstag eine Tagestour zum Mefoangeln an die Ostsee im Bereich von Boltenhagen bis Wustrow starten.Welchen Bereich würdet Ihr bei den momentanen Bedingungen(Wassertemperatur,Wind,Strömung)ansteuern.
> Den Bereich Stoltera/Elmenhorst kennen wir.Nur ist da im Moment das Wasser am kältesten und durch den Ostwind diese Woche sicher auch sehr trübe...
> Wo würdet Ihr Euer Glück auf Ostseesilber versuchen?
> Natürlich gibts auch nen kurzen Bericht ob wir Erfolg hatten
> Gruss Lars



Hallo Lars, #h

Im anderen Thread habe ich dir die entsprechenden Tipp´s ja schon gegeben. #6

TL Rolf #h


----------



## Martyin84 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Na,,wo sind die Profi-Mefo-Jäger? |rolleyes
Letztens eine feiste dran gehabt , aber nach kurzem Drill war´s das wieder, dann kam noch eine Robbe auf 4meter ran und hat mir den Rest gegeben:g ,dieses Jahr läuft nicht doll,war aber auch erst 4mal los.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Starte am Sonntag einen Tag nach Dänemark mit ’nem Kumpel. Wollen am Sønderstrand unser Glück versuchen. Mal sehen, die Seeringler sollen dort noch unterwegs sein. Dann könnte es mit Silber im Kescher klappen. Und wenn nicht, war es wieder ein schöner Tag an der Küste. Allen anderen wünsche ich ebenfalls viel Glück am Wochenende!


----------



## dirk.steffen (20. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Gestern am Donnerstag war nach getaner Arbeit wieder fischen angesagt :vik:
Super Bedingungen :q An meinem Lieblingsstrand blieben auf Blinker 2 Untermaßige hängen, die natürlich ohne Kescher noch im Wasser released wurden #6 Hätte eigetl. gedacht, das mehr geht. Ein Kumpel hatte mit Fliege keinen Biß :c
Am 28.04. geht es eine Woche nach LL, mal shen ob die Regierung noch einen Ausflug vorher genehmigt |uhoh:

Ich bin bisher zufrieden, die letzte Ausflüge alle mit Fischkontakt :k


----------



## mefofänger (21. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

im moment ist wie verhext fisch ist da, aber beissen wollen sie nicht so wirklich diese woche 2 mal los gewesen. nur einmal ist die rute krumm gewesen. man konnte den forellen beim patrollieren in der rinne zusehen.mfg


----------



## Windfinder (21. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Gehr mir genau so. Gute Nachläufer bis vor die Füße. Aber beißen tun sie nicht wirklich. Versuche es gleich nochmal.


----------



## kefal (21. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Sind heute aus ALS zurück, 
waren 1 Woche vor Ort und fast täglich auf MeFo, ausser 2 Nachläufern war nix.
Habe mich mit annähernd 20 Anglern ausgetauscht die eben so lange vor Ort waren, sowohl Fliegen als auch Spin Fischer.
In Summe 3-4 gerade maßige, 1 Absteiger, 1 Ü70 wurden berichtet.


----------



## Martyin84 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen|good:,,es ist dieses jahr irgendwie der Wurm drin oder die Berufsfischer sind gieriger geworden,kein Plan..#w
heute für 4stunden wieder alles gegeben,top Bedingungen,einen knallharten Biss gehabt,,das war´s,blieb nicht hängen oder ich hab geträumt|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Gerade auf dem Rückweg von meinem ersten mefo-trip und das mit stolze 38 lenze 
Es ging nach als in Dänemark für 2 Tage an die südküste..
Was soll ich sagen, Ich bin jetzt angefixt!!!!
3 tolle Fische von 50,61 und 63cm wobei ich die beiden grossen fangen durfte. 
Bisse kamen nur bei starkem Wind. Der Spuk dauerte jeweils nur ne halbe Stunde und da nn waren die forellen wieder weg.
Mehrere nachläufer hatten wir und zudem ein paar fehlbisse.

Köder. Fliege vorm spöket, fliege hinterm sbiro und seeringgelwurm mit twisterschwanz hinterm sbiro.
Die forellen voll mit seeringlern und keine 30meter vom Ufer entfernt gegangen.
Meine erste mefo gestern morgen einfach nur Wahnsinn. Wir kamen beim waten zu einem fliegenfidcher der Grad im Fisch stand. Eine 60er vor sich und ein Monster im Drill was dann verloren ging.
Wir wechselten von Blinker bzw wobbler Solo auf fliege.
3 würfe später ist meine rute  voll krumm und der Fisch macht eine gute Flucht. Dann Sprünge und Rollen. Nach gefühlt nee Ewigkeit lag der Fisch dann im kescher. Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Hab ich geschrien.
Mein zweiter Fisch dann am Nachmittag.  Nach der Mittagspause wieder an den ententeich und nix. Wir wollten schon wieder los zum abendessen vorbereiten als plötzlich gut wind kam. 10 später war das Wasser trüb und dann der biss auf wurm mit Twister 10m vorm Ufer bei langsamer Führung. Saudicke und kampfstarke mefo- ein toller Fisch

Nächster trip wird jetzt geplant. Ich hab das Fieber jetzt auch


----------



## Martyin84 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Dickes Petri von mir#6
Auch wenn Dänemark ein anderes Revier ist.
Fotos wären noch schön gewesen zu deinem Bericht#6
Es geht also doch was,,wenn die Mefos sich auf die Ringler einschießen,die sehr Grundnah ringeln, ist klar,warum sie so manchen toll lackierten Blinker außer Acht lassen


----------



## dirk.steffen (22. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Die Regierung hatte mir heute Abend doch noch mal freigegeben :vik:
Also Plünnen ins Auto und ab an die Küste. Am ersten Spot mit einem Kumpel getroffen. Der hatte noch nix, ich konnte auch nix beisteuern. #d Dann wurde der Wind weniger und drehte irgendwie. Also Spotwechsel und ab zur offenen Küste. Wind voll drauf, reichliche "Dreck" im Wasser :c Also doch wieder flache Bucht. Dort war dann klares Wasser und Ententeich |uhoh:
Aber egal, ab ins Wasser. Beim reinwaten im knietiefen Wasser ca, 20 m vor mir plötzlich Bewegung an der Oberfläche. Es sprangen reichlich Kleinfische (Sandaale?) in wilder Flucht aus dem Wasser. Gezieltes Anwerfen brachte nix. Mein Kumpel kam dann auch langsam angwatet und vermeldete einen Nachläufer :m Da müßte doch noch was gehen.
Na ja, erstmal war Pause. Wir haben uns dann erstmal getrennt und sind jeder in eine andere Richtung an der Krautkante langgewatet. Nach einiger Zeit Biß :a Beim Drill 5-10 m neben dem Fisch noch ein Schwall |uhoh: Na ja, Fisch konnte gelandet werden, 46 cm Silber :vik: Kurze Zeit später wieder Biß, der Fisch stieg dann kurz vor dem Kescher aus :r Danach konnte ich mehrere Fische an der Oberfläche beobachten. Mein Kumpel war mittlerweile in meine Richtung unterwegs, hatte auch mehrere Bisse, konnte aber leider keinen Fisch landen. #d Kurz bevor er bei mir eintraf, 10 m vor mir wieder Biß. Dieses mal 50 cm Silber und sicher gelandet #6 Danach war die Sonne weg und nix ging mehr.
Ein wunderschöner Abend mit einem herrlichen Sonnenuntergang und reichlich Fisch vor Ort :m
Und Samstag geht es nach Lnageland |wavey:


----------



## kneew (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri von mir#6
> Auch wenn Dänemark ein anderes Revier ist.
> Fotos wären noch schön gewesen zu deinem Bericht#6
> Es geht also doch was,,wenn die Mefos sich auf die Ringler einschießen,die sehr Grundnah ringeln, ist klar,warum sie so manchen toll lackierten Blinker außer Acht lassen




Oder eben Borstenwurm - Blinker Imitat fischen.. :q Aber da die Borsten- (Seeringelwürmer), Hochzeit haben eignet sicher eher die Fliege, Sbiro mit Fliege.. April, April er weiß nicht was er will diese Woche noch dann ist schon Mai -bald steht der Raps. Euch ne schöne Woche und für all die jenigen die Frei - Urlaub haben, reichlich dicke Fische und stramme Ruten..
 tight lines #6


  So heute Morgen in der Frühe los Stoltera einen Biss in der Rute oder es war ein Anstuppser was auch immer.. Montage umgebaut auf Sandaal Inliner vorher war es ein Rot-Schw Silling nach einpaar mal Speedfisching mit Stopps, dann der Biss knallhart sehr kämpferisch und fluchten mit sprüngen Hammer für eine 60er MeFo zum Glück war die Bremse richtig gestellt sonst wäre der Fisch sicher auf und weit davon.. Danach war schluss 2 Std noch probiert aber nichts mehr.


Für den ersten Urlaubstag perfekt.. Die Woche ist noch lang und Wetterbedingungen spielen zum Glück mit außer Mittwoch ansonsten Linen stramm.. 



Tight Lines


----------



## Ulli_1 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

War am 04.04. los und muss sagen, war der tollste Tag dieses Jahr bis jetzt. Nachmittags vom Boot als Schneider in die Wathose. Die Rute auf Sbiro und Polar Magnus umgebaut und los ging es an den Strand von Neustadt.

Ersten würfe im Flachwasser nichts. Dann raus zwischen den Rest unserer Leidensgenossen. Auch ne Zeit nüscht. Doch dann die Eingabe. Wir stehen viel zu weit draußen, umgedreht und Richtung Strand geworfen. Der dritte Wurf und der Einschlag der 53er Mefo. Mann war das schön. Später noch ein bisschen parallel zum Strand geworfen und einen Anfasser leider verpennt.

Meine erste Maßige


----------



## Pikepauly (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Petri!!


----------



## Martyin84 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



kneew schrieb:


> Oder eben Borstenwurm - Blinker Imitat fischen.. :q Aber da die Borsten- (Seeringelwürmer), Hochzeit haben eignet sicher eher die Fliege, Sbiro mit Fliege.. April, April er weiß nicht was er will diese Woche noch dann ist schon Mai -bald steht der Raps.



kannste abschmatzen,hab mit Sbiro+Wurmfliege getestet, die bewegung eines Seeringelwurms kannste nicht so einfach nachahmen,da kommt der Blinker,wie More Silda schon eher ran. Ich angel eh lieber mit Blinker,wegen der Köderführung und Wurfweite.. Und selbst wenn die Alulatten da sind,kannste noch Mefos erwischen#6 konnte ich vor zwei Jahren am Strand beobachten,,mitten im Horni-Schwarm holt der Gute nur mit Badehose und Rute bewaffnet eine dicke runde 60er Mefo raus.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

heute 3 x silber gehakt, davon eine silberdoublette...meine erste


----------



## dirk.steffen (24. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Petri :m
Schöner Strand |wavey:


----------



## Naish82 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Dickes Petri! 
Und beide auch noch maaßig so wie‘s aussieht... ?


----------



## kneew (25. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

@*Martyin84
*
Das stimmt man kann einiges haben vorallem Glück #6 da kannst Du im Wasser stehen, knien, hocken und dann kommt jemand und fischt was großes.. Hab ich selbst auch alles schon erleben dürfen. Sicher ich fische sehr gerne mit Inlinern und auf speed bei 'klaren wasser 10x1 und bei trüben wasser 5x1' bis jetzt immer recht gut damit klargekommen. Möre Silda kenne ich auch noch damit habe ich meine größere damals in SH gefangen und dieser Köder hat einen sehr schönen lauf da stimme ich Dir zu.. Und klar ist auch das man mit einer (Borstenwurm Fliege) nicht dieses schlengeln wie bei einem natürlichen wurm 1:1 hinbekommt Sbiro fischen ist denke meiner Meinung nach auch 'stumpfes fischen' zwecks nicht wirklich leben in den Köder einzuhauchen so als würde man mit der Fliegenrute angeln da ist die Köder bewegung im wasser schon etwas anders als bei einem Sbiro je nach Vorfachlänge wohlbemerkt. Durch das zupfen mit der Rute und einem langen Vorfach Rute 3,05m und Vorfach ca 3,20m bei 'Schwimmenden Sbiro' da ist ja eher das ruhige einkurbeln und vlt mal ab und an das zupfen mit der Rutenspitze aber es ist eben nicht so wie 'Selbst' schreibst die Köderführung und Wurfweite.. Aber wir Wissen ja alle das es nicht immer um die weite ankommt beim fischen auf das Silber sondern das die Meerforellen nahezu zum greifen nah sind.. :q 



@*Salziges Silber 
*
Glückwunsch zu der Douplette sowas sieht man auch nicht alle Tage jedenfalls nicht beim Meerforellenangeln sehr schön und wie man erkennen kann, auch klares Wasser in dem Du da stehst. Gestern war an unserer Küste es so halb und halb aber auf Grelle Farben kam bei einem Kumpel von mir dann eine sehr schöne 55er an den Haken.  ich blieb leer aus was für mich aber umso mehr mehr freute es war seine 'erste' überhaupt und ich denke ab jetzt auch nicht seine letzte.|supergri 



ich wünsche euch allen Meerforellen Anglern weiterhin viele schöne und auch erfolgreiche Angeltage und haltet auch schön die Augen offen was an der Wasseroberfläche so passiert, und das ihr euch in eurem Element wohlfühlt und im einklang mit der Natur seid. Genießt die schönen Momente die Augenblicke freut euch auch für andere auch wenn man selbst leer ausgeht aber so ist nunmal der lauf der Dinge und eines Tages werdet Ihr, euren großartigen drill und Fisch fangen eben euer 'Moment'.  



ich werde wieder berichten hier.. tight lines


----------



## Martyin84 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

@Salziger 
Dickes Petri auch von mir, eine Doublette hat man nicht alle Tage#6 
hatte letztes Jahr auch mal die Ehre,,bei mir waren beide 44cm,,also durften sie wieder ins kühle nass zurück.

@kneew 
Ich geb dir recht, Fliege ist schön und gut,aber die gehen auch oft leer aus. Es geht ja nicht nur um´s Fangen,,aber ist halt das i-Tüpfelchen,wenn´s klappt. An manchen Tagen ist Wurfweite wichtig,,an manchen Tagen stehen sie neben dir und zwinkern einem zu 
Mit der Geschwindigkeit des Köders ist wieder eine Wissenschaft für sich,aber ich geb dir recht,zu langsam zu fischen ist oft falsch. Ich werd nachher auch mal wieder in die Fluten:a
Hat schon jemand den Savage Gear Seeker gefischt?
soll ja eine Bank sein auf Mefo,
´nur` 10Euro das gute Stück|bigeyes
der ´spezi´ im Angelladen hat noch nie von diesem Köder gehört


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

...... 10,-€ ????? Im Netz hab ich die für 4,99€ gesehen??!!|rolleyes


----------



## Windfinder (25. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Man erreicht super Wurfweiten mit dem Teil, laufverhalten auch gut.
Gefangen noch nichts! Ein Nachläufer in Hoben damit!
Ich habe mir ihn in Dänemark, im März für umgerechnet 8 Euro gekauft.


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Mit dem Savage Gear Seeker hatte ich temporär auch tolle Erfolge. Die Tobse müssen unterwegs sein. Habe ihn dann mit einer Springerfliege (Borstenwum) gefischt. :m

@ Maik und Dirk, :m:m:m
Wollte am Samstag mit dem BB los, aber der angesagte schwache NW-Wind blies mit einer 3-4 bf. Keine Chance. 
Sonntag gab es vom Boot dann einige Dorsche. 

TL Rolf #h


----------



## Justhon (25. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Hallo zusammen,

ist jemand aus der Flensburger Ecke aktiv und kann mal berichten was so in der Gegend um Holnis bis runter nach Gelting geht? Bin im Mai für den jährlichen Ostseetrip oben und zuletzt konnten wir immer unsere Mefos fangen.


VG
Justus


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

petri dank euch!



Naish82 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!
> Und beide auch noch maaßig so wie‘s aussieht... ?



nein leider nicht, alle 3 waren schleswig/holsteiner  und durften somit weiter baden


----------



## Smallmouth (28. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> petri dank euch!
> 
> 
> 
> nein leider nicht, alle 3 waren schleswig/holsteiner  und durften somit weiter baden



Hier noch mal eine aus Ostholstein


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (28. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Auf Rügen lief es heute auch gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martyin84 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Petri heil#6 schöner Jonny#6
Und das bei schwachem Südwind,,das gibt Motivation
Auf Fliege gefangen?

@ angelnrolfman
10Euro mit Versand meinte ich. Der Seeker dreht wie ein Inliner,,nicht übel.


----------



## zulu1024 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Auch um Rostock lief es gut, jedenfalls für mich. 2x 55cm. Ein Absteiger und ein richtig fetter überspringer. Eine untermaßige verloren, gefolgt von dem ersten horni dieses Jahr. In der Dämmerung dann noch ein richtig dickes Ding verloren. Aber 2 Fische von dem Kaliber heute sind schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Eisbär14 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Hab da mal noch eine von gestern Abend im Angebot.....


----------



## kneew (29. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Da schließe ich mich an Fang von gestern früh.. Super Wetter beide Fänge innheralb von 20 Min auf zack.. Heute ging so gar nichts glass klares Wasser und fast Windstille.. Grüße


----------



## BodenseeRudi (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Petri Heil Eisbär14 ! Profifoto von einem blanken Traumfisch den man wohl nicht jedes Jahr fängt.


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Danke, ist aber nur ein Handybild welches im nachhinein etwas aufgehellt wurde.


----------



## Hackersepp (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

petri kneew und eisbär14- tolles foto. welche kombi fischst du denn da?


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Ist meine alte DAM Seatrout +Daiwa Certate


----------



## kneew (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> petri kneew und eisbär14- tolles foto. welche kombi fischst du denn da?




Thx, 

fische den von Savegear Line - Thru Sandaal in 15gr. als kompl Durchläufer ohne Stopper / Perle vor dem Köder + Owner 1/0 S-61 Haken auf einer Sportex HM Turbo Spin 1 in 3,00m und 25WG Rolle 2500er FB BioMaster


Grüße


----------



## zulu1024 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Gestern geschneidert, aber mehrere Kontakte gehabt. Dafür lief es Freitag mit einer 63er und Samstag mit einer 58 und 42er besser. Bisse ab 18 Uhr bis in die blaue Stunde. Köder war ein Sandaal in Kupfer.


----------



## zulu1024 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Gegen 22 Uhr stieg eine 57er ein. Langsam geht's in die Sommer Fischerei. Tagsüber sind nur hornis unterwegs.


----------



## Nidderauer (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Hallo,

hab hier noch 2 Nachträge mit ca. 50 und 57 cm von Anfang des Monats aus Ostholstein.







Dazu gabs auch noch jede Menge Hornies und auch Dorsche im Dunkeln 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und das alles vom Ufer aus.

Die Mefos waren Anfang des Monats noch überwiegend tagsüber aktiv, mein Sohn fing jedoch auch eine 40-er Mefo gegen Ende der Abenddämmerung, als auch die Dorsche schon in Reichweite waren.

Hornhechte waren auch Anfang Mai bzw. in der Vatertagswoche reichlich aktiv, das hielt die Mefos tagsüber nicht vom Fressen in ufernähe ab. 

Was verändert sich denn da bei wärmer werdendem Wasser entscheidend, dass die Meerforellen tagüber vom Ufer aus nicht mehr zu fangen sind? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, nach den beiden erfolgreichen Ostsee-Tripps im April und zuletzt im Mai trotz der über 600 km Entfernung einfache Strecke nochmal für ein verlängertes Wochenende loszuziehen und wäre für entsprechende Tipps/Hinweise dankbar.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Martyin84 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Petri Sven,,schöne Fänge#6 Bin auch ein begeisterter Uferangler,macht einfach Laune.

Gestern auch eine schöne Silberne im Drill gehabt in K-born gegen 19uhr,,also das Wasser ist noch nicht zu warm. 

Vom Hornfisch war nix zu sehen. 

Ich weiß ab 18grad Wassertemperatur gehn z.Bsp: die Leo´s ins Tiefere,die Mefos suchen dann eher sauerstoffreiches Wasser mit Strömung,was nicht heißt das sie nicht mal ins Flache kommen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab hier noch 2 Nachträge mit ca. 50 und 57 cm von Anfang des Monats aus Ostholstein.
> 
> ...



Die Unmengen an Hornis sind einfach schneller würde ich jetzt so behaupten, das wars...


----------



## vermesser (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Naja, soweit ich weiß, geht der "Komfortbereich" der Temperaturen für die Forellen so bis 16-18 Grad. Das heißt, momentan ist noch alles im grünen Bereich und die sind zu fangen. Man fängt halt nebenbei ziemlich viele Hornis bzw. hat Bisse von diesen...muss man mögen. Aber es wird nicht langweilig, es ist nicht kalt...also angenehmes Angeln. Und auch Dorsch kann abends durchaus gehen...


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Petri Dank @Martyin und Danke für die anderen Kommentare. So wie das momentan ausschaut, hat es sich mit dem Frühjahr 2018 im Blick auf die Temperaturen erledigt.

Wenn überhaupt, klappts bei mir evtl. in der letzten Juniwoche dann nochmal mit einem Trip an die Ostsee, verlängertes Wochenende bzw. die komplette Woche.

Wenn das so weiter geht mit der Witterung, dann sind die 16/18 Grad ohnehin schon bald erreicht bzw. überschritten, dann ist bezüglich der Mefos wohl komplettes Umdenken gefragt. Ich fand die letzten Touren vom Ufer bzw. die Fischsuche ohne Boot aber so gelungen, dass ich da nur ungern jetzt wieder zum Kleinboot greifen möchte, das ist ja im Vergleich absolut langweilig, da irgendwas hinterherzuziehen oder nur dann den Köder ins Wasser zu lassen, wenn ein Fischsymbol aufm Echolot-Display erscheint. Und Fanggarantie hat man damit, gerade in Bezug auf die Mefos keineswegs. Zum Dorscheln ist es natürlich ganz klar ein Vorteil, aber wenn man das Fanglimit bzw. den ein oder anderen Kontakt auch vom Ufer erzielen kann, gibts eigentlich keinen Grund, das Boot inkl. sämtlichem dafür notwendigem Gerümpel mitzuschleppen . 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Martyin84 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Frühjahr 2018*

Da geb ich dir recht sven,ein boot ist nicht unbedingt notwendig,auch ende Juni kannst noch was silbernes vom ufer erwischen, auf jedenfall maßige Dorsche/Flundern. Hauptsache tieferes Wasser wie z.Bsp. Rerik Teufelsschlucht in Wurfweite,,da kannst auch mal nen Zelt hinhaun. 

Morgens chillen,Mittags grillen,Abends drillen#:#6 

wenn man zeit hat|rolleyes


Hat schonmal jemand Nachts eine Meerforelle geblinkert?


----------

